# sana ako lang mahal mo at wala nang iba ok



## MickyS

sana ako lang mahal mo at wala nang iba ok

Have one more phrase and an additional question, if you would be so kind as to oblige.

di lang mahal..................mahal na mahal na mahal na mahal kita ng sobra

and I know po usually means a sign of respect or veneration for someone older, but how is it being used in the following context.

mahal po kita asawa ko


----------



## rioshin

In the last sentence, _mahal po kita asawa ko_, the enclitic particle _po_ is still the sign of respect. Basically the sentence says _I love and respect you my spouse._


----------



## MickyS

I appreciate the contextualizing.  Makes sense.


----------



## niernier

MickyS said:


> Have one more phrase and an additional question, if you would be so kind as to oblige.
> 
> di lang mahal..................mahal na mahal na mahal na mahal kita ng sobra



"I not only love you..........I love you very very very very much. "

Basically, she's trying to convey that her love is not raised to the first power but to the fourth power, shown by reduplicating mahal four times.


----------



## niernier

MickyS said:


> sana ako lang mahal mo at wala nang iba ok



This one means, "I am hoping that I am the only one you love and no one else"


----------



## Xinito

Also, at the end where it says "ng sobra", that means "overly".  Not sure how you can overly love someone.  You can be overly "obsessed"... Yes?

P.S. 

I have a coworker whom I've heard speak to his 5 year old son over the phone and he uses "po" with him, too...  I thought it was odd and asked him, and he said that's just the way they all speak (so I figured, by ALL, he meant his family).


----------



## niernier

Xinito said:


> Also, at the end where it says "ng sobra", that means "overly".  Not sure how you can overly love someone.  You can be overly "obsessed"... Yes?


Nope. I am pretty sure that this is just an endearment whispered to a lover. Sweet nothings, they say.




Xinito said:


> I have a coworker whom I've heard speak to his 5 year old son over the phone and he uses "po" with him, too...  I thought it was odd and asked him, and he said that's just the way they all speak (so I figured, by ALL, he meant his family).



Kids copy from their parents just as they do their friends. Children notice, and children copy. In order to teach them how to give courtesy, some parents would use "po" when talking to them.


----------



## MickyS

Thanks a great deal for the translations and interpretations.  It is much appreciated.


----------



## Ajura

Xinito said:


> Also, at the end where it says "ng sobra", that means "overly".  Not sure how you can overly love someone.  You can be overly "obsessed"... Yes?
> 
> P.S.
> 
> I have a coworker whom I've heard speak to his 5 year old son over the phone and he uses "po" with him, too...  I thought it was odd and asked him, and he said that's just the way they all speak (so I figured, by ALL, he meant his family).



in Manila/ncr people use Po less but in rural areas like Bicol people are strict in using po.

People around manila and south of luzon the people there normally use po, the term po is a contraction of Apo.


----------

